# What Happens When a Pig Drinks 18 Beers...



## mr drinky (Oct 2, 2013)

It gets into a fight with a cow. And for some strange, messed up reason that kind of makes sense. 

http://www.theguardian.com/world/2013/sep/09/swigging-pig-hogs-18-beers

k.


----------



## Burl Source (Oct 2, 2013)

I know pigs are smart, but how did he get the bottles opened?


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 2, 2013)

Burl Source said:


> I know pigs are smart, but how did he get the bottles opened?



Those curved tusks come in handy....


----------



## mr drinky (Oct 2, 2013)

It was probably the teenage son who drank the beers and blamed it on the pig  That takes balls.

k.


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 3, 2013)

Well, it WAS in Australia and everybody drinks there, why not pigs? Wouldn't be surprised to see that episode in a future Foster's commercial...

Stefan


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 3, 2013)

hey, if wagyu cows make great beef coz they get to drink beer once in a while, why not pigs? lol.

=D


----------



## bear1889 (Oct 3, 2013)

Could you imagine the flavor of pig fed beer and nuts??


----------



## Von blewitt (Oct 3, 2013)

There are plenty of pigs getting drunk every Saturday night where I am! They normally take the cows home after


----------



## chefcomesback (Oct 3, 2013)

apicius9 said:


> Well, it WAS in Australia and everybody drinks there, why not pigs? Wouldn't be surprised to see that episode in a future Foster's commercial...
> 
> Stefan


Stefan nobody in Australia will drink Fosters :laugh: I was expecting to see some too when I first got here..

Also look at the similarities between men and pig : they both get drunk , get aggresive and fight each other (or cows if matters ...:rofl2


----------



## Dusty (Oct 3, 2013)

... And after more than a dozen beers, will rummage around for food.


----------



## franzb69 (Oct 3, 2013)

> Could you imagine the flavor of pig fed beer and nuts??



snake river farms feed their pigs lots of fresh fruit and nuts. all that it lacks is the beer it can drink. =D


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Oct 3, 2013)

I think pigs hold a grudge because their only use for us is food to eat.Feral pigs are a prey for hunting dogs & dudes with guns(Or Bow & Arrow)That can lead to bad manners and a nasty drunk.:chefcut:


----------



## daveb (Oct 3, 2013)

I know that when sailors get drunk they start looking for a pig. Seems only fair to work the other way too.:whistling:


----------



## apicius9 (Oct 4, 2013)

chefcomesback said:


> Stefan nobody in Australia will drink Fosters :laugh:



I was fortunate enough to be there when the exchange rate to $ and Euro was ridiculous, so we drank a lot but I have a hard time recalling what it was... I remember one night we went into a bar during happy hour when 'jugs' were $5. So we each ordered one - turned out they were what they call pitchers in the US. But we coped.

Stefan


----------

